# rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta



## static9 (Jun 5, 2008)

this is my 6 monthes of codes and clearing the codes doesn't work anymore.








ok so I've replaced the throttle body and that fix my issues for like a month and I still get: Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
P1171 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
i'm pretty sure its not the coils I've had is issue for 2 and a half years were it idles rough and some times goes away. (not saying its not though) any help would be appreciated. the only other part that was changed was the turbo boost vavle (i think that's what they switched out)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 DL
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 25016 
7 Faults Found:
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 35-00 - - 
17987 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Adaptation Not Started 
P1579 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-00 - - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 35-00 - - 
17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 35-00 - - 
17579 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
P1171 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0001
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 25016
13 Faults Found:
17633 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 1 (N30): Short to Ground 
P1225 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17635 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 3 (N32): Short to Ground 
P1227 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17636 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 4 (N33): Short to Ground 
P1228 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17634 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 2 (N31): Short to Ground 
P1226 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17833 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Short to Ground 
P1425 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17955 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75): Short to Ground 
P1547 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit: B1 S2: Short to Ground 
P1117 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17843 - Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299): Short to Ground 
P1435 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17938 - Camshaft Timing Adjustment: Short to Ground 
P1530 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17829 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Short to Ground 
P1421 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17697 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Short to Ground 
P1289 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17579 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
P1171 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17987 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Adaptation Not Started 
P1579 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0001
Thursday,27,November,2008,09:47:26:37982
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 25016
2 Faults Found:
17883 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Malfunction / No Signal 
P1475 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17579 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
P1171 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 1001
Wednesday,14,January,2009,14:03:47:37982
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 25016
1 Fault Found:
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 1101
Tuesday,20,January,2009,21:02:45:37982
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 25016
4 Faults Found:
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-00 - - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-00 - - 
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0101


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (static9)*

You have a faulty fuel pump relay and possibly another faulty throttle body to start with. If your throttle body is new you could have bad wires to the throttle body.
Try cleaning the throttle body out with carb cleaner and run basic setting 60 and see if it passes. Check the connections at the throttle body for corrosion as well.
Check your boost tubes they sometimes fail, you're looking for an oily residue around connections.


----------



## static9 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (mechsoldier)*

thank i will try those.... I did find a vacuum tube that was cracked and replaced it and that didn't make much of a difference if any. I know it runs really rich I can smell the gas out of the exhaust (i'm going about out there to clear the CEL see what else i get). also i did check 3 of the coil packs as explained in the 1.8t forum about unplugging them while running and it doesn't seem to be them. how do you run basic setting 60?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (static9)*

You go into the basic setting area of vag com and type in 60 with the car off but key on. It does the rest.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (mechsoldier)*

check your breatehr hoses and your pcv valve.Ive seen the pcv valves go bad either get stuck open or closed and cause misfires on cold start and at idle.I believe if you clamp off the hose going to the pcv while its running at idle with a visegrip the misfire should go away.If it does pcv is your problem.hope this helps.


----------



## static9 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (Racer16)*

I will try both those things tonight ( i hope ) Thanks


----------



## volkswagen_audi_tech (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (static9)*

Step 1) Replace that Faulty Fuel Pump Solenoid, clear faults and test drive for several miles. Then we can see what else is going on, sounds like vacuum leaks from you upper engine hoses.


----------



## static9 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (volkswagen_audi_tech)*

OK i did the Basic settings 60 and that fixed the rough idle... It doesn't seem to be quite right yet. I have no idea what this is but it doesn't seem like the BTDC should be like that. There was a vacuum leak also which is temporarily fixed i guess i have to get the tubing from VW


----------



## volkswagen_audi_tech (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (static9)*

Ok, now we verify, verify, verify, clear the codes and test drive. Then give me a print of repeat codes and also Value Blocks 2, 10,13,14,16.
The vacuum leaks needs to be fixed correctly asap. Even a small leak will play all kinds tricks.
Your Engine Load is High (MAF FLOW) at idle you should be around 7%.
So lets dig deeper and we will get it fixed for you.


----------



## ehauptmann (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (volkswagen_audi_tech)*

any update on this thread? I am getting the following error and was wondering if you're problem is solved: 
17579 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Implausible Signal 
P1171 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000

thanks


----------



## TTcorrado (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (ehauptmann)*

Ive had that same fault on cars at work. The sensor G188 is the throttle body and the actual throttle pedal itself, the pedal has a sensor built in, and there known to go bad. The problem is very intermittent also.
if you replaced the throttle body with a "good" one then i would replace the throttle pedal. make sure the throttle body dosent have carbon build up near the throttle blade. that causes rough idle


----------



## ehauptmann (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (TTcorrado)*

Thanks for the help. Yesterday i preformed a Throttle body alignment as described by VAG-Com since that is recommended after changing the ECU and it seems to have worked. I drove about 100 miles and no problems. I could be wrong but the car seems a bit faster. I'll let you know if the problem comes back but right now, i think the TBA did the trick. 
thanks again for the help. 
Eric


----------



## static9 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (volkswagen_audi_tech)*

Value Blocks 2, 10,13,14,16. can you tell me how to do this part? i'm probably not looking in the right section in VAGCOM...








here are the new codes, sorry I been super busy.
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 DL
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 25016
2 Faults Found:
17704 - Error in Mapped Cooling System (check Temp-Sensor and Thermostat) 
P1296 - 35-00 - - 
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## ehauptmann (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (static9)*

I've recently had both of these DTC's on my 2001 AWW 1.8t Jetta. 

17704 - Error in Mapped Cooling System (check Temp-Sensor and Thermostat) 
P1296 - 35-00 - - 
This error is the Temp Sensor switch. Follow the link below and you can fix this error in about 10 minutes once you get the part.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1287042

16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 35-00 - - 
This error is most likely due to you having a high efficiency cat (do you have an aftermarket downpipe?). I'm still having this problem with my APR down pipe and APR suggests a Wayne angle block. 
http://store.apex-tuning.com/i...age=1
I just bought the Wayne angle block so hopefully it will clear the CEL. I tried the work around mentioned on this site by adding a washer but that didn't work. 
Good luck. 
Eric


----------



## static9 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: rough idle on 1.8t aww jetta (ehauptmann)*

everything but the audio in my car stock. and that's the first time I've gotten that cooling temp error, not worried about that one yet.


----------

